# Removing EU3000is fuel filter?



## Tvnews (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello, I am trying to remove the straw like fuel filter inside the eu3000is tank. I removed the petcock and I have tried pulling the filter down and out with pliers, but no luck. I have used a screw driver to push the filter from inside the tank out the bottom. No luck except to partially break the straw filter. How do I get this filter out?

Thanks


----------



## turbosome (Aug 15, 2020)

when you unscrew the petcock, lower it down and use needle nose pliers to grab the filter from the inside and pull it down and out.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Tvnews said:


> Hello, I am trying to remove the straw like fuel filter inside the eu3000is tank. I removed the petcock and I have tried pulling the filter down and out with pliers, but no luck. I have used a screw driver to push the filter from inside the tank out the bottom. No luck except to partially break the straw filter. How do I get this filter out?
> 
> Thanks


well not sure what is up.
they twist turn out.
o ring seal could be stuck, try a bit of wd 40 to slick up the oring.
other than that if it is too messed up from trying to force it removed then you are looking at a new tank.


----------

